# Chốt luôn 3 cái tủ rượu góc 2001



## Dung Thủy (5/8/21)

Chốt luôn 3 cái tủ rượu góc 2001
Khá nhiều người muốn bố trí các mẫu tủ rượu để góc tường cho gọn ghẽ căn phòng. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân muốn gửi dành cho bạn.
1. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA110WR
Mục Lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA110WR
•    2.Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA45WR
•    3.Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG
•    4.Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC89S
•    5.Tủ ướp rượu vang Alaska JC-18D

•    Thiết kế thép không gỉ (inox) liền mạch sang trọng của tủ ướp rượu vang Kadeka là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho không gian bày trí nội thất, và hệ thống lưu giữ hoàn hảo cho các loại rượu vang hảo hạng trong bộ sưu tập rượu vang của bạn. Các nút điều khiển của tủ rượu góc tường này nằm gọn phía cửa để tiếp tục sự hấp dẫn liền mạch. Logo Kadeka nổi trên khung thép không gỉ sáng bóng mang lại sự sang trọng tạo ấn tượng đầy phong cách.
•    Tủ ướp rượu được thiết kế kệ cứng cáp tủ ướp rượu vang giá rẻ cung cấp một không gian lưu trữ thỏa mái cho bộ sưu tập rượu vang của bạn.
2. tủ ướp rượu vang cao cấp Kadeka KA45WR

•    Thiết kế để ở kệ bếp nên tất cả bộ phận của tủ đều nằm trên một đường thẳng, duy chỉ có cánh cửa tủ và tay nắm thiết kế nhô ra phía trước để tiện việc mở – đóng tủ.
•    Tủ rượu góc này mang màu sắc hiện đại từ kiểu dáng thon gọn và nội thất màu đen chủ đạo.
•    Hệ thống cửa và tay nắm làm bằng thép không gỉ, độ bền cao. Phần tay nắm hình thang, tạo sự sang trọng và gọn gàng
•    Tủ có khả năng chống tia cửa tím với cửa sổ 3 lớp.
3.Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG

•    
– Sức chứa 154 chai của tủ góc để rượu giúp các quý khách có thể yên tâm.
– Lọc than hoạt tính giúp không khí sạch lưu chuyển bên trong
– Ngăn rượu bằng gỗ với cạnh viền inox
– Đèn chiếu sáng bên trong
– Khóa cửa an toàn
– Có thể thay đổi chiều mở cửa
Một vùng nhiệt độ, điều chỉnh: 5-20oC
– Hệ thống điều khiển cảm ứng
Hệ thống giảm rung lắc
Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV
4.Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC89S

•    Tủ rượu để góc tường này có thể đứng độc lập.
Điều khiển cảm ứng
Các ngăn rượu bằng gỗ với cạnh viền inox
Hệ thống ray trượt 3 tầng cao cấp
•    
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV
Khung cửa và tay nắm inox cao cấp


----------

